# Solved: Burn Image File



## aldago1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone know how to burn an IMA Image file with Nero 7?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what is the IMA file of?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's an IMA file?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> What's an IMA file?


http://www.winimage.com/winimage.htm
As far as I can see, its a proprietary image format. I would doubt that it has any relationship or commonality with Nero formats?

Unless of course its something quite different. Pity we don't get some basic info with such request for help, there are several .IMA formats.


----------



## aldago1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all the interest. The IMA file is an image of a DOS-type emergency boot floppy disk for Windows XP. Since most machines don't have floppies anymore it was necessary to make a CD to replace the floppy. The file was produced with Winimage, contains all of the necessary XP files to handle a boot and can be burned to CD with NERO. I was asked the original question on how to make a boot CD by a colleague and since I wasn't familiar with IMA files either I thought I'd post the question. I've since found that, indeed, Nero can handle IMA files but it takes a little massaging. I've successfully made a boot CD from the floppy image. 
Thanks again for all of your responses.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How exactly did you create the bootable CD using that file?


----------



## aldago1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nero (or Roxio for that matter) doesn't normally an IMA file as an image file for burning. I tried to find a program that would convert an IMA to an iso but couldn't. So I had to first convert the IMA to a Nero nrg image file. There may be an easier way but here's what I did:
I'm using Nero 7 Ultra.
Open Nero Burning ROM
In the "New Compilation" Window on the left select CDROM (Boot)
In the next window at the "Image file" radio button use Browse to locate your IMA file
Click "Enable expert settings"
At this point you can click on the tabs to change the label, etc. If you'd like
Click on the "Burn Tab" at the top
In the "Burn Tab" window click the "Burn" button at the bottom
In the next Window click on "Recorder/Choose Recorder" and choose "Image Recorder"
Then click the "Burn"button at the top. This will make a Nero Image .nrg file which you must save somewhere. After the image file is saved change the Recorder back to CDROM.
Click the "Recorder" tab again and select "Burn Image". A window will open and you direct it to the .nrg file you just created
A "Burn Compilation" screen will come up with the write button checked and you can click the "Burn" button at the bottom to make your bootable disk. If you want to save the nrg file for yourself or for anyone else to use (as I did) I recommend converting it to an iso for use in any burner software. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the detailed process. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

